# Name me one bank



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Name me one bank that requires a tape measure before and after of grass cuts. Not the National or Regional I want the name of the bank that requires this idiotic procedure.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

None that I know of.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Name me one bank that requires a tape measure before and after of grass cuts. Not the National or Regional I want the name of the bank that requires this idiotic procedure.


Yes I agree it's idiotic, but lets look at the reason for it. Far too many Hacks have been cheating the system and not doing a proper job and coving it up with their photo taking skills. Not saying this cures the entire problem, but they have to do something. I can't count how many times I have gone to a property to see only the front and side cut or maybe it's all is cut but just knocked down a bit and still 7" tall with tires marks. I have had many neighbors tell me how they watched a crew show up take the trimmer off the truck, take photos of a guy holding it and load it back on the truck all without ever starting it. Lets be real here, sometimes it's the contractors to blame for some of this stupid **** we have to do.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We use the yardstick pics only for our internal files. It is for our documentation and for bidding only. Those kind of photos are about as infallible as the sign in sheets. I'm sure enough people have figured out by now how to trim the yard stick or bend the tape measure against the ground to get the numbers they want.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Name me one bank that requires a tape measure before and after of grass cuts. Not the National or Regional I want the name of the bank that requires this idiotic procedure.


None of the ones I work for.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Or, a lot of places pay based on height if grass, so need tape measure to prove height


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

cover2 said:


> Name me one bank that requires a tape measure before and after of grass cuts. Not the National or Regional I want the name of the bank that requires this idiotic procedure.


Who are you working for? If you are working for a national or regional this is their policy, not the banks.

People need to understand that if you are working for a MIDDLEMAN, then you are stuck dealing with whatever crap they feed you!

It drives me absolutely nuts reading this forum but it's like a train wreck and I can't look away!

Why do people on here keep coming in and asking questions about how a bank pays, or what photos does a bank require, or does a bank back charge, or how long does it take for a bank to pay you. etc.....

Unless you are working directly for the bank, why ask about bank policies???

If you are working for a MIDDLEMAN, then it makes no difference what the bank requires, YOU DON'T WORK FOR THE BANK!

But to answer your question, none that I have ever worked with, not to say that there isn't one out there that requires it but I highly doubt it. It is a scheme used by MIDDLEMEN to use an an excuse to not pay you!

And again, regardless of whether or not the MIDDLEMAN's client requires this is no concern to you, your job is to follow the guidelines of YOUR client, who is the MIDDLEMAN!!

GO DIRECT!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

doesn`t safeguard do this?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Poppycock....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> doesn`t safeguard do this?


Only on reo, and its because they pay different prices based on height. If it's short we don't take tape pics and have had no complaints


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Safeguard requires P&P contractors to provide ruler pictures for every recut now.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Safeguard requires P&P contractors to provide ruler pictures for every recut now.


Only if you have a grass only code and only enforced if you are trying to charge for excess height.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Only if you have a grass only code and only enforced if you are trying to charge for excess height.


I am required to provide for all P&P cuts regardless of height or circumstance.


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

We as P&P vendors are required to take ruler pics with EVERY grasscut


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We cut a lot of lawns for them and have never had an issue not having them, unless we are trying to charge additional for height. We do around five hundred cuts a month for them. Combination of grass only and p&p. Im sure it's on their req list, but not enforced.


----------

